# Distinctions within "the Law"



## Eoghan (Sep 22, 2009)

Are there any passages that do clearly distinguish the ceremonial law from the moral law or vice versa 

Phrases in the greek (OK the english translation of the greek )such as "precepts of the law" (Romans 2:26) do they have a _specific_ meaning and is that meaning consistent throughout the New Testament?

Do you understand what I mean? Even if "the Law" may mean different things based on the context, are there other phrases which do make the distinction by the particular greek words chosen?


----------



## dr_parsley (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm also interested in your question. From what I've read, those who consider parts of the New Testament to be referring to the Ten Commandments rely on contextual implication - 2 or 3 of the ten are mentioned, so the author must have been referring to the ten as a group.


----------

